# Polarized lenses



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I have been looking for some polarized sunglasses but can't figure out which type to get. There are so many different brands/colors/etc... I have been google searching to see what works the best for different activities and so on and it seems like the melanin/brown/gray work best for fishing. I went to Sportsmans and they have a zillion different types and there wasn't anyone there to ask at the time. Any suggestions?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Get the cheap ones, you will lose them and break them if you buy an expensive pair. If you get the cheap ones they will never break... You haven't been online much, no JATFESTS lately, everything o.k.?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

:lol: LOL, orvis1.

JAT83-

I work for the company that produces "Pugs Eyegear". I can vouch that a cheap pair of polarized are every bit as effective as the $150 shades you see in stores or online.

They're only like $20.00 or less, so you won't break the bank.

They really do help with seeing the fish and reducing glare. Like any sunglasses though, they'll fog up on you in the morning or if you're sweaty. That can be annoying.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Get the cheap ones, you will lose them and break them if you buy an expensive pair. If you get the cheap ones they will never break... You haven't been online much, no JATFESTS lately, everything o.k.?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Yeah, the JATFESTS have been kinda slow lately! I haven't been online much at all the last couple of months, but it should pick up again...well, my online status, not necessarily the JATFESTS :lol: But everything is great, I am just anticipating the ice free water! Ice fishing was fun and all, but I still prefer soft water over hard water!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> I am just anticipating the ice free water! Ice fishing was fun and all, but I still prefer soft water over hard water!


Amen to that. :!:


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> a cheap pair of polarized are every bit as effective as the $150 shades you see in stores or online.


Well, ***kind of***. I have acutally done the lost a pair of nice glasses jiggity jig and there's no question that comes easier w/ the cheap ones.

Polarizing is usually accomplished with a film that is applied to the lens. Cheap glasses normally bond the film to the surface of some kind of plastic, which is fine. It does rub off over time and can cause eye fatigue as it degrades. Of course, you can just buy a new set every few years and no worries.

The best ones use glass lenses, and sandwich the polarized film between 2 layers of glass. This way it never degrades. The higher end glasses also have better UV coatings, light transmission, and clarity.

It's a lot like the guys who say "My $49 Bushnell binos can throw down with the Zeiss no problem." There is some truth to that if you look through them for 10 seconds in good light, but the differences manifest themselves after looking through them all day time and time again. Just buy what you can afford. I like the Smith Action Optics products with the lens color they call "freshwater amber." They could go into the lake at anytime though.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Pay attention to the color of the lens. I would suggest a copper, light brown or Amber lens. Not only do they seem to bring out more detail, but also you get more versatility with light conditions. They darker colors are ok, but if the clouds show up, it is hard see with them in the middle of the day.

I have bought 10 dollar glasses and currently use a pair that was 60 bucks. Both have worked well for me.


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

Going TOO cheap is robbing oneself to an extent. Amber is the only color lens I like.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

IcatchEm said:


> Going TOO cheap is robbing oneself to an extent. Amber is the only color lens I like.


Ditto on this and what the Thresh said......cheap lenses can ruin your eyeballs... _(O)_ _(O)_ 
I've tried quite a few, even Ray-ban's and they hurt my eye's....I would like to try the Smiths someday, right now I'm using the higher end Cabela's glass'es. I still can't see fish any better, but my eye's don't hurt anymore..


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm normally in Pugs all day when I fish and I never seem to have to strain.

I'm normally in blue, but I'll try the amber to see if I like them better. I liked them just as much as the $150 "Killer Loop" brand that I had for awhile.

I guess if buying a high end pair is affordable, why not? But if the budget is tight like mine, the Pugs do a good job.

I'm seriously not plugging them on purpose, either. I hate the place I work and the way it's run, but I can't deny a good cheapo brand.

Apparently, they'll even replace them if they ever break for $4.00 (shipping). Keep your tag and receipt :lol: . It actually costs a bit more than $4 to ship them, but whatever. Nobody ever sends them back anyway. Otherwise I'd be a little busier. I do know that they honor the guarantee though.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

LOAH you pimp you!! Love the shades 8) 
[attachment=0:1efl9jnq]IMGP3137.jpg[/attachment:1efl9jnq]

Where do they sell pugs? I like some I've seen online?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Gas stations. They're in a rotating double stacked barrel display. Try Walkers, Maverick, Flying J, and pretty much everywhere else. Even nationwide.

I only vouch for the winter hats, gloves, body warmers, and sunglasses. The rest of the crap they distribute is useless.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Cool thanks


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

LOAH, The Pug saftey glasses (I dont know if they really are saftey glasses , but my work says they are) that my work orders us. How Do I know if they Polarized? They are the real tree hardwood colors. I have a pair in dark, amber and clear. I like them so I found a pair at Maverick for 10 bucks, I dont know if they where polarized but I can see fish better with the pugs than I can with My 100$ dragons. 
Look on my myspace, you just added me as a friend, Since Day one is my name. The dirty guy with all the tattoos. Under my fishing photos the one in the red hat, those are pugs. Are they Polorized? BTW I cannot find that style anywhere now


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

The RealTree safety glasses ARE true blue safety glasses, but they're not polarized. They're UV400, but not polarized. 

I know that the RealTree are still out there, but it's been awhile since that promotion ran through. I'm thinking you'll see a wide variety of RealTree again around autumn. Maybe a little sooner.

The Pugs polarized will be in smaller counter displays that hold a dozen pairs. There are quite a few different styles.


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

So are the real tree made by another brand? These babies say pug on the side! Whatever they are they work great, especially for riding motorcycles. I dont know about using them for work saftey glasses though. I think my vision is worth more than 10 bones. I guess I will head down to the Mav now and pick up some Pug Polorized to get ready for ice off!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

They're still Pugs. They just have a special licensing agreement with RealTree to use their graphics. All made in the same sweat shop in China.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

SMITH! Started wearing them because I get the military pro form discount. I would happily pay full price for them, they are worth every penny! Comfy as well as great lenses. Check out their online store. And with every pair of Slider style glasses you get three differant colors of lenses, can't beat that it's like three pairs in one. Their polarized models are only a little more than non-polarized. If you give them a try I'm sure you will be a fan.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Don't go cheap- I did for years- used them, bought new ones and new ones and new ones- Then the next month I did the same thing.  
The Smiths are very good. There is a place in Cache Valley that about 3 or 4 times a year sells the Smiths at $19.99. The are normally $59 to $120.00.
I buy 2 pairs at least every time- Keep one and send one on to a brother.
Cheap ones are just that - cheap. The difference is night and day.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Where's this place in Cache Valley PackFish? 20 bucks is even cheaper than the pro form. :shock:


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Forget the cheap polarized glasses such as pugs. Maui Jim, Costa Del Mar, and Smith (Action Optics) all make very good quality glasses. THere is no comparison between these and the cheap ones. My favorite ones are the Smiths. I have a pair of perscription Passage in Clearwater copper and they are incredible. The glass lenses are more expensive but they are much more scratch resistant and better optically. Very good glasses are every bit as important as your rod or waders. I don't even wear regular glasses, ever. THe smiths stay on my head all the time.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Get the cheap ones, you will lose them and break them if you buy an expensive pair. If you get the cheap ones they will never break... You haven't been online much, no JATFESTS lately, everything o.k.?


I had a pair of $300 REVO sunglasses had them a while until one day they fell out of my truck and I stepped on them. they were the best glasses ever, but I was really upset that day. get cheap glasses. I would suggest getting some smiths, Bole or anything in the $50-$100. I also prefer the amber color lense over the grey or smoke color. You do get what you pay for if you pick a pair off the rack at the Maverick they will suck.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I just got a pair of Smith hideouts off of craigslist. Brand new in the box!! I put them on inside after I got them and went out to my car, after driving for about 5 minutes and thinking they were ok, I lifted them off my face and was blown away with how washed out everything looked!! I am a believer. Mine are the brown with brown frames. They have glass lenses and they are photochromatic which means they adapt to varying light conditions. Its like having 50 different lenses for all lights. They sell for 179 online and i got em for 75!! I couldn't be happier. Search the classified diligently and ye shall find!!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Maybe I'll upgrade someday. A few trips to the plasma center will pay for some upgraded shades! :lol:


----------

